# Biomarine2000 new picture thread



## biomarine2000 (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my new thread.  My photobucket account was hacked.  Needless to say, no more photobucket for me.  These will be loaded straight from my computer to arachnoboards.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Some more pics*

Here is several of my species.  I decided to give photobucket a second change.  I had a bad experience with them here a little while back.  We will see how it goes this time.

Male Ephebopus murinus 






G Rosea sling






M mesomelas munching on dubia






Male Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






Brachypelma Boehmei male


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

*A few more*

Brachypelma Emilia female 






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sling hopefully female






Brachypelma Boehmei






Brachypelma Smithi female






Avicularia Avicularia right after molting


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 4, 2009)

*A few more*

Brachypelma Boehmei female






Brachypelma Emilia female


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Some new shots taken today.  04-04-09*

Avicularia Avicularia hopefully female.  Just molted about 6 days ago.






Aponopelma bicoloratum.  Very small sling.  Maybe 1/4th of an inch.






Grammostola sp.  RFC female thinking she is gonna escape.


----------



## bamato (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pics!  Keep 'em coming


----------



## CWall2001 (Apr 7, 2009)

Got any pics of the Lp's that I'm trading you for?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 7, 2009)

*lasiodora parahybana male and female*

These pics weren't taken today but you get the idea.  The female really loves to kick hair.  The male is gentle giant.

MM Lasiodora parahybana






Lasiodora parahybana femae


----------



## CWall2001 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cool man, thanks.  I'm shipping on Monday!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 8, 2009)

*MM RCF rosea belongs to Torguga00*


----------



## bamato (Apr 9, 2009)

You using a macro flash or ring light?  The lighting on that RCF is awesome!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 9, 2009)

bamato said:


> You using a macro flash or ring light?  The lighting on that RCF is awesome!


All I use is two small external lights and the flash that came with my camera.  I'll try and get some pics of my setup for taking pics within a few days.  I didn't have to really do anything to make him look good.  He is absolutely stunning red.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

*My adult female Rosea*

This is my always gentle and loving rosea.  lol.  After what I believe to be a successful mating with my male, she got upset.  She let us know she was done.  The male was very eager.  He even stopped her from escaping out the side of the enclosure, got her into position, and did his thing.  When he was done he got the heck out of there.  BTW I bought this male 8 months ago from petco.  He was already mature then.  He is still going strong.  Not sure long he has been mature but he looks pretty rough.

Cuddly girlfriend






Introduction






Him stopping her from escaping






Hooking up






Get the heck out of dodge


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

*How I take my pictures*

Here is my simple and cheap setup for all that have been asking.  I snapped a few quick shots of my female Acanthoscurria geniculata and the setup.  I didn't spend a ton of money on it.  It was found at wolf camera.  I think the whole setup was about 80 bucks.  My camera is a Canon Xsi 12 mp.  The lenses I use are, EOS 18-55 mm, Canon macro lens ef 100mm 1:2.8 usm, and rarely my quantaray af ld 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 tele-macro lens.  I often use the tripod except when the spider is being uncooperative.  If they sit still I'll set up on a small tripod and shoot in manual mode.  If they feed like moving a lot i'll shoot in the macro setting.  Hope this helps guys and gals.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Here are the photos of how I take my pics*

My picture setup






Acanthoscurria geniculata female






Acanthoscurria geniculata female


----------



## bamato (Apr 10, 2009)

thats a really nice setup.  I may have to pick one of those up : )


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

bamato said:


> thats a really nice setup.  I may have to pick one of those up : )


Thanks Bamato.  My main attraction is that it was cheap and easy.  It folds up really small and the lights go inside pockets.  It is about the size of a brief case folded up.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 10, 2009)

very colorful pix


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks sean.  I just got 3 new t's today.  Hopefully I'll get some good shots and be posting them tonight.  Check back.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Thanks sean.  I just got 3 new t's today.  Hopefully I'll get some good shots and be posting them tonight.  Check back.


I got my new t's and it wasn't three it was 4.  They were in bad shape.  The really sad thing about it is they were from different people.  Here is the thread I wrote after finding out what was wrong with them.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=150672


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Brachypelma boehmei*

Brachypelma boehmei right after molting on 03-03-09


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Pics of the new t's in bad shape*

Here are the t's I got yesterday.  I got these from a lps.  Dont let the pics fool you they were in bad shape.  I wont go into it on the pic thread.  I posted the thread above the previous pic of the brachypelma boehmei.  Here is 2 of the ones I received yesterday.  Even mistreated they are still beautiful.

Grammostola Rosea (RCF) female #6 is missing a leg














Grammostola Rosea (RCF) female #5


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Rehousing a few today*

Very cooperative Brachypelma Emilia female #2







Once out of the cage cooperative Brachypelma Boehmei #2







A very upset female Acanthoscurria geniculata that we disturbed her.  She attatcked the little brush thing we use to get them to do what we want.  Well she wasn't having any of that.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens male*

My Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens male that I have raised from a tiny sling eating a MM B lat and doing what GBB's do, webbing.












Female Brachypelma smithi female


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 12, 2009)

i love all your pics!
and nice spiders too


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> i love all your pics!
> and nice spiders too


Thanks a lot.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ephebopus cyanognathus (blue fang)*

My new Ephebopus cyanognathus, (blue fang) that I got from CWall2001.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Grammostola Rosea RCF #6 update*

Here is a little update on the progress of my Rosea RCF #6.  If you looked above then you saw the pics of how dehydrated and starved she was.  Check her out now.  This only 4 days later.  I think its a pretty drastic change.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 15, 2009)

The RCF looks much better! Great work
 
and I just love the GBB shots. 
What bright beautiful coloration!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> The RCF looks much better! Great work
> 
> and I just love the GBB shots.
> What bright beautiful coloration!


Thanks tortuga.  You see how he has his butt way in the air?  Its because I had his lid off.  He was trying to web it up.  lol......It was soooo funny.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 16, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> My new Ephebopus cyanognathus, (blue fang) that I got from CWall2001.


So your one of the guys who got one, I had to pass. I'll have to try and get pics of the BF I picked up. Has it dug a hole yet? Mine was two days on top an didn't do anything, so I decided to give it a place to start, next to the side so I could see and sure enough by that night it made an entire house. Also webbed up the entire top of the enclosure from the top of it's hole out to all the sides. But usually it's sitting outside the hole at night, until disturbed.

That really is a drastic change in the RCF, didn't look like it was going to make it.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

It hasn't dug a hole yet.  It has done almost exactly what you describe.  Its in a corner with quite a bit of we around it.  Its been there for about 2 days.  I'm not in any hurry for it to burrow to the bottom though.  That pic actually makes it look bigger then it is.  Its probably 1 inch, if that.  If you cant tell its on a set of fingers.


----------



## Thompson08 (Apr 16, 2009)

Bird Man said:


> So your one of the guys who got one, I had to pass. I'll have to try and get pics of the BF I picked up. Has it dug a hole yet? Mine was two days on top an didn't do anything, so I decided to give it a place to start, next to the side so I could see and sure enough by that night it made an entire house. Also webbed up the entire top of the enclosure from the top of it's hole out to all the sides. But usually it's sitting outside the hole at night, until disturbed.
> 
> That really is a drastic change in the RCF, didn't look like it was going to make it.


She did that for me too. But she was eating and drinking so I didn't mess with her  Hope she makes a burrow for you! She eventually did for me(took quite a while)


----------



## seanbond (Apr 17, 2009)

great recovery on the rcf!


----------



## rejected1 (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a huge difference on the rosea! Congrats on her recovery and thanks to you for rescuing her. =) That blue fang is darn cute! xD


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 17, 2009)

All I can say about your pics is, wow... they look great. I now want to get that setup. I just have a point and shoot 12.1 megapixel Sony, but it should still take some decent pics. I want to have a decent setup for the Chilean Norths!

BTW, the Rosea is looking MUCH better! Congrats on the successful (and speedy!) recovery.  

-Jeremy


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool pic's, I really like the GBB and the blue fang.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Cool pic's, I really like the GBB and the blue fang.


Its not a GBB, its actually called a blue fang, (Ephebopus cyanognathus).  It is awesome and extrememly lightning fast.  Luckily very docile.

Thank you everyone for the comments.  There is more to come so keep an eye out.


----------



## CWall2001 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha, I wrote "Fast" on the vial, that one had gotten out a few times in my care when feeding/watering, but was never a problem to get put back up.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

CWall2001 said:


> Haha, I wrote "Fast" on the vial, that one had gotten out a few times in my care when feeding/watering, but was never a problem to get put back up.  Hope you enjoy it.


It is now one of my favorites.  Hope you like the pic.  I have several more of it but I'm saving it for a special occasion.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 17, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Its not a GBB, its actually called a blue fang, (Ephebopus cyanognathus).  It is awesome and extrememly lightning fast.  Luckily very docile.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the comments.  There is more to come so keep an eye out.


You do have both a GBB and a blue fang correct? I was commenting that I liked both...


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> You do have both a GBB and a blue fang correct? I was commenting that I liked both...


Yeah I sure do.  My mistake.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 18, 2009)

Well I just helped mine by just making starting to dig away in a corner, maybe a hald inch, and she has taken it all the way down to the bottom, and continues to expand the bottom, bringing it up out the hole and is clearing out the entire bottom like a large burrow. Often I see her walking around on the roof down there, and every night I see her legs and her pretty smile sticking out of her hole, and when she wants food, she comes all the way out and sits on top of her hole. I drop the cricket in and all you see is a blurr and she's got it and down the hole.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

*New Acanthoscurria geniculata molt pics*

My girlfriend was at home while I was at work the other and got to witness this.  She photographed and recorded the whole thing.  Here are some of the shots.  



Acanthoscurria geniculata female


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 21, 2009)

very neat sequence.... any after shots? I love those


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Aphonopelma Hentzi*

My new Aponopelma Hentzi I picked up the other day.  Not sure of the sex yet.  To be honest I didn't care when I picked it up, its beautiful.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

tortuga00 said:


> very neat sequence.... any after shots? I love those


Sure I'll get some on here in a few minutes.  I tried to find them on the computer but couldn't locate them.  I'll shoot some new ones here in a few minutes.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

Could anyone help me with what this is????
It was sold to me as Pamphobeteus Antinous but doesn't look like the ones that I have seen.  The second pic posted he/she is on a deli cup lid that is about six inches in diameter.  HUGE spider.  Loves to kick hair and hiss.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Acanthoscurria geniculata post molt*

Acanthoscurria geniculata a few days after her molt.  She's very photo-genic.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens*

Here is my smaller Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens that just molted today.  I got it on 08-27-08.  This first picture is on 02-08-09.  It is the earliest picture I have of it.  It had already molted two times by then.  The second pic was taken today, 04-20-09.  I have tried to sex it but everytime I try the molt is either torn up or I tear it up.  I suspect its a girl.  I have another one from the same sac that is twice the size, I think penultimate.


----------



## WS6Lethal (Apr 22, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Acanthoscurria geniculata a few days after her molt.  She's very photo-genic.


She's looking great. :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

WS6Lethal said:


> She's looking great. :clap:


Thanks man.  I think she is ready to breed.  I know a guy locally with a male.  I may hook them up here pretty soon.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Grammostola Rosea red conception breeding*

Here is a pic of some of my Grammostola Rosea red conception breeding.  This breeding lasted about 30 seconds so I didn't get too many shots.  This was the best of them.  He got several good inserts in that time.


----------



## Koh_ (Apr 23, 2009)

your Pamphobeteus sp is looking nice. im not an expert but it could be  antinous. btw,is it WC?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Apr 23, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> your Pamphobeteus sp is looking nice. im not an expert but it could be  antinous. btw,is it WC?


I'm not too sure if its wc or not.  I bought it at a local show and forgot to ask.  If I had to guess I would say yes.  She was sold to me as Pamphobeteus Antinous.  I started a thread to confirm it in the questions and discussions and most tend to agree.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 4, 2009)

*Aphonopelma moderatum male*


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 4, 2009)

*Eualthus pulcherimaklaaso*


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 4, 2009)

*Euathlus Sp.  (Chilean Flame)*


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 4, 2009)

*Euathlus Sp. breeding*

He took forever to find her.











Once he found her she was receptive







They locked for about 10 seconds then she lost interest











Instead of him running out she did







He went back for more but she wasn't interested


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 5, 2009)

*Brachypelma Emilia female before and after molt*

Brachypelma Emilia female (before molt)






Brachypelma Emilia female (post molt)


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 5, 2009)

*Avicularia Sp. Peru Purple*

Avicularia Sp. Peru Purple


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 5, 2009)

*Brachypelma Vagans*

I have raised this little one from a tiny sling.  This is as far as he/she can get into its burrow.  It has outgrown its cube.  I rehoused it today and was stunned to see the colors.  Check it out.

He/she was getting to big to get into its burrow. lol.


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 5, 2009)

Very impressive. :clap:  Where in the area do you live? I'm in Mckinney.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 5, 2009)

WS6Lethal said:


> Very impressive. :clap:  Where in the area do you live? I'm in Mckinney.


Thanks.  I am North West of Fort Worth.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 11, 2009)

Love that Vagans!!  

What size is it now??


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 11, 2009)

He/she is probably 3 3/4th inches.  I got it as a tiny sling.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 11, 2009)

*Few shots I snapped a few minutes ago*

Brachypelma smithi female a few days post molt.







Small Brachypelma albopilosum






adult female aphonopelma bicoloratum






lasiodora difficilis refusing to let me take the water bowl.






Nhandu vulpinus male (future mate for my large female)






nhandu coloratovillosum mean female (Her mate will be coming in here in a few weeks.






Nhandu Chromatus in heavy premolt


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 13, 2009)

beautiful shots... 
and yay! more breeding projects soon! 
very exciting... 

PS: Is that smithi a boy?


----------



## SeanJo (May 26, 2009)

has that _N. Chromatus_ that is in heavy premolt popped yet? i'd love to see some before/after when he does!  great picture thread!!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Sean.  Yeah she finally molted here about a week ago.  I'll go snap a few quick picks and stick em on here.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

Brachypelma albopilosum female





















Nhandu Chromatus female not so happy to have her picture taken


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 26, 2009)

As usual, great shots. Love the upclose rump shots, and the urticating hairs.


----------



## The_Sandman (May 26, 2009)

all those sweet pics are a bad influence on me. makes me wanna start a collection. awesome pics too


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

The_Sandman said:


> all those sweet pics are a bad influence on me. makes me wanna start a collection. awesome pics too


Why in the world dont you have a collection?  They are so awesome.  I have many more t's that I haven't photographed.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

WS6Lethal said:


> As usual, great shots. Love the upclose rump shots, and the urticating hairs.


Thanks man.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for the comments.  It really makes my day when I see that someone gave me a comment on the thread.  Here is some more stuff I shot today.

RCF male (Belongs to Miss Bianca)






RCF female #5 right after breeding with Biancas male.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

*Avicularia Metallica*

Avicularia Metallica female


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 26, 2009)

Cyriopagopus sp Sling


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 27, 2009)

cyriopagopus sp. what?


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 27, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> cyriopagopus sp. what?


Singapore blue.  Sorry forgot that part.


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 27, 2009)

that close-up rump shot is amazingggggggg 

reminds me of the u-hair micro-shots in TKG... 
they ust kept magnifying more, and then more, 
and then more.. very cool!


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks B. I'm lucky I didn't get a face full of it.  lol



Miss Bianca said:


> that close-up rump shot is amazingggggggg
> 
> reminds me of the u-hair micro-shots in TKG...
> they ust kept magnifying more, and then more,
> and then more.. very cool!


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 27, 2009)

*Here are a few pics I snapped between feedings.*

Grammostola Rosea female 14 days after molt.






RCF mating.  This is the last pairing this girl will get until something happens.  Her abdomen sure is looking nice and plump.






Aponophelma Hentzi






Nhandu Coloratovillosus






Nhandu Vulpinus female






Brachypelma Emilia female


----------



## Koh_ (May 28, 2009)

nice pictures and spiders!
how big is your a.metallica? 
really beautiful..:drool:


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks.  I have 4 ranging from about 4 to 6 inches.



Koh_ said:


> nice pictures and spiders!
> how big is your a.metallica?
> really beautiful..:drool:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 28, 2009)

No pics of your new ornatas?


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 28, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> No pics of your new ornatas?


lol..Not yet.  Gotta work up the courage.  :8o


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 28, 2009)

RCF rosea molting #4











Brachypelma boehmei male right after a molt


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 28, 2009)

Continually impressive pics. The molts of the rosie and the boehmei are beautiful! :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 29, 2009)

WS6Lethal said:


> Continually impressive pics. The molts of the rosie and the boehmei are beautiful! :clap:


Thanks.  My girlfriend actually took the rosea pics while I was at work.


----------



## mikie (May 31, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Avicularia Metallica female


This one is nice and show the vivid colouring of your T


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Mikie.  That pic was taken the day I got her.  She was literally right out of the deli cup from shipping.  I'm planning on breeding her here in a few weeks.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

5 new Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens slings






Aphonopelma Moderatum






Brachypelma Boehmei #2 male


----------



## Tugbay Yagci (Jun 4, 2009)

great thread full of beautiful picture. i liked them even you voted my B. vagans "%100 male" 

keep up the good work


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot.  Sorry about your male.  Dont worry I have my fair share of them too.  Send him off to make babies when its time and you can get some slings out of it.



toobuy said:


> great thread full of beautiful picture. i liked them even you voted my B. vagans "%100 male"
> 
> keep up the good work


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Grammostola Rosea RCF #6 recovery*

Here she is the day I bought her, 04-11-09.  She was on the brink of death.











Here she is again just 4 days later.  She had the energy to hop right out of the enclosure and out for a photoshoot.  This one was taken on 04-15-09.






Here she is taking a drink on 05-25-09.






This is her today, 06-04-09.  Look at that abdomen.











It took so little effort to get her back to health.  Please dont let your tarantulas get to this.  If you dont think you can take care of them anymore please sell them or give them away.  I'll happily take them off your hands and give them a very good home.  I'm so proud of this girl because she was near death when I bought her.  She is currently one of my favorites.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Grammostola aureostriata 






Grammostola Sp RCF female being rehoused.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Theraphosa Blondi*

Here is one of my new 9 inch Theraphosa Blondi.  She was hissing like crazy.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

Avicularia Metallica setups.  Got the idea for the enclosures from Robc.






Here is how I keep my T's.  These cages and shelves were my idea.  Wall 1






Wall 2


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 15, 2009)

^^ those encl look great!  very stylish and simple design.  i ordered a bunch of those from container store and can't wait to pick them up


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks.  You will be happy with them.  One thing I do with the ones that dont fit securely is hot glue a latch on both sides to keep the lid on.  I have had a few escapees.  I'll post a few pics to show you what I mean.  Since I started using them I haven't had any escapees.



HokiePokie727 said:


> ^^ those encl look great!  very stylish and simple design.  i ordered a bunch of those from container store and can't wait to pick them up


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I went picture crazy today.*

I finally got some pics of some of my elusive ones.  

Singapore Blue Tarantulas (Cyriopagopus sp) #5






Psalmopoeus irminia 
I have had this for a long time.  It was tiny when I got it and I finally got a picture.  I know its not that good but I had to post it.






Singapore Blue Tarantulas (Cyriopagopus sp) #1
Here is another one I've had for a while and never got a pic.  It was out last night and I got a few pics before it ran back into its web hide.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Aphonopelma Sp*

Aphonopelma Seemani 











Aphonopelma sp. new river rust rump











Aphonopelma Sp Paysoni in premolt











Aphonopelma Sp Flagstaff Orange


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

nhandu coloratovillosum #3 premolt






Nhandu coloratovillosum #3 postmolt


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Avicularia Sp Peru Purple mature male*

Avicularia Sp Peru Purple mature male


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Citharischius crawshayi*

We were packing this little one up because it was sold.  It did not want to cooperate.  It ended up in my girlfriends shirt, down to her foot, and finally into the deli cup.  It was great.

Citharischius crawshayi


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 15, 2009)

Aphonopelma Bicoloratum #2






Grammostola Sp North


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Heres some new stuff I took today.  Hope you like it.*

Grammostola sp RCF #8.  Possibly Gravid






Grammostola sp RCF #7 colors






Grammstola sp #7


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Poecilotheria ornata #1











Poecilotheria Ornata #2 (any guesses on sex?)


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Brachypelma Emilia #1*

Brachypelma Emilia #1


----------



## Sweetooth (Jun 22, 2009)

awesome pics. i wish i had a good camera


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sweetooth said:


> awesome pics. i wish i had a good camera


Thanks.  You should get you one.  I am shooting with the Canon rebel xsi.  Its a very nice beginner dslr camera.  I love it.


----------



## codykrr (Jun 22, 2009)

what lens are you using? and haha just be glad that K.B. wasnt full grow...or else both of you would be hurting;P   nice pics wayne. i definatly need to get one of those "mini studios"!


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey nice pics, I think the ornata is male btw.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  I use a 50mm and a 100mm macro lense.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Brachypelma Albopilosum #4 (female)


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Acanthoscurria geniculata #1











nhandu coloratovillosus #2 post molt











Nhandu Chromatus


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Brachypelma Smithi #3 (female)











Nhandu Vulpinus (female)


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens #8 (female)











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens #1 (male)


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

Aphonopelma Moderatum #2






Aphonopelma Moderatum #5






Grammostola Pulchra #2






Grammostola Pulchra #3






Grammostola Pulchra #6






Grammostola Pulchra #7






Poecilotheria Rufilata #1 (female)






Poecilotheria Rufilata #3






OBT






Pamphobeteus Nigricolor #2






Aphonopelma Sp Flaggstaff Orange post molt.  (female)






Grammostola Rosea


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 8, 2009)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens male











Brachypelma Emilia female






Brachypelma Vagans unknown






Brachypelma Boehmei male











Aphonopelma Sp Payson premolt






Post molt


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 22, 2009)

Poecilotheria rufilata female











Avicularia Purpurea






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens #2


----------



## jani taler (Jul 22, 2009)

Beautifull ornata!
Were you working suicide?:razz:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 22, 2009)

jani taler said:


> Beautifull ornata!
> Were you working suicide?:razz:


She is a Poecilotheria rufilata.   .  And I dont hold them.  A buddy of mine thought he would tempt fate.  lol.  She started to get a little attitude there towards the end.


----------



## jani taler (Jul 22, 2009)

Ohh, sorry i knew Its rufilata, but I was looking other topic too, so I was confuse... And I was kidding with suicide


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

I would shit myself holding a rufilata...


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Same here.  I was prepared to take him to the hospital.


----------



## Immortal (Jul 27, 2009)

But they cannnot do much in hospital-they can give him some anti-allergic medicine. But if he isnt allergic, theres nothing they can do. Only give him sedatives and wait. :/


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Avicularia Sp. Metallica (Green) dropped a sac a few days ago.  Sorry for the bad pics.  She really webbed herself in.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 3, 2009)

*P scrofa babies*






















1st instar


----------



## IrishPolishman (Aug 3, 2009)

Great Pics. Very impressive.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 4, 2009)

IrishPolishman said:


> Great Pics. Very impressive.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 6, 2009)

Avicularia Metallica female






Avicularia Metallica breeding pair






Avicularia Metallica sac from another female.






A Geniculata female in premolt






P Scrofa premolt 1st instar
















Possibly gravid Grammostola Sp Rcf female 8






Aphonopelma Sp New river rust rump, belongs to un33dit


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 7, 2009)

:clap: beautiful and wonderiful shots..

just wondering if you mated the a.metallica couple on your legs? lol


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 7, 2009)

^ I once mated A.Avic in the palms of my hands.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 7, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> :clap: beautiful and wonderiful shots..
> 
> just wondering if you mated the a.metallica couple on your legs? lol


Yes we did.  The male I have has a very hard time climbing glass for some reason.  My girlfriend loves to hold them.  She figured it would be a good idea to give it a try and it worked.  He got several inserts.  I wouldn't recommend it.  As you can see she doesn't listen to me.  lol


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Grammostola Sp Rcf*

Here are a few pics of my RCF females that are for sale.

Grammostola sp rcf 3.  






Grammostola sp rcf 4.  Munching on dinner.






Grammostola sp rcf 9 Its really hard to capture her true color.  She is really orange.  Unlike any rosea i've seen.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 12, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Here are a few pics of my RCF females that are for sale.
> 
> Grammostola sp rcf 3.
> 
> ...


OMG, they are just beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

I have three females that are really big and gravid.  I'm hoping to get at least one sac from them.  I have a thread in the announcments section about them.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 12, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> I have three females that are really big and gravid.  I'm hoping to get at least one sac from them.  I have a thread in the announcments section about them.


Do you specialize in the RCFs? I saw somewhere that you had 12 of them.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 12, 2009)

lilmoonrabbit said:


> Do you specialize in the RCFs? I saw somewhere that you had 12 of them.


Dont specialize in them but really like them.  I got a bunch of them so I could hand pick the most beautiful to breed.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 15, 2009)

Avicularia metallica sp green 2 post molt






Avicularia metallica sp green 2 exivium






Avicularia metallica sp green 2 foot






Acanthoscurria geniculata premolt











Post molt











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 1


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Did some rehousing last night.*

Latrodectus mactans (black widow)






Heteroscodra maculata






lampropelma violaceopes 2






lampropelma violaceopes 4






lampropelma violaceopes 4






lampropelma violaceopes 4






lampropelma violaceopes 3 (much bluer then the rest)






lampropelma violaceopes 3






lampropelma violaceopes


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Poecilotheria Rufilata 4
















Poecilotheria Rufilata possibly gravid











Poecilotheria Rufilata (very uncooperative girl compared to the others)











MM Poecilotheria Rufilata






Psalmopoeus Irminia 1.  She escaped while we were rehousing and ran onto my photo studio and posed.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 25, 2009)

Lampropelma violaceopes 1.  Pretty sure this one is male.  I have had him since he was a tiny sling.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 30, 2009)

Avicularia metallica sp green babies


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm trying another lighting method.  Let me know what you guys think.

Grammostola sp rcf 4











Paraphysa scrofa






Nhandu vulpinus











Brachypelma albopilosum











Avicularia avicularia






grammostola rosea carapace


----------



## codykrr (Aug 30, 2009)

wayne! nice collection man. and congrats on the sac!   also i like the new lighting! very nice pics.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 30, 2009)

codykrr said:


> wayne! nice collection man. and congrats on the sac!   also i like the new lighting! very nice pics.


Thanks Cody.  I like it too.  Its actually really simple too.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 30, 2009)

care to share said method?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 30, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> care to share said method?


I'm always up for sharing information.  I got this idea from draiman.  Here is the link.  I just taped a piece of cardboard over my flash to make it bounce off the top of my light box.  It works for macro really well but not so well for normal shots.  Today is the first time I tried it so hopefully i'll get better at it.

http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/1916/21052009052.jpg


----------



## bdprice1968 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Wow*

I love your pics. 
My wife will probably end up figuring out how to block this site from me after I tell her I've found two more T's that I want, LoL. 
Ive noticed the RCF's before and having seen yours That'll be #1 and the Nhandu Chromatus was stunning that will be my #2 new T to get. After I read up on them. Thanks for your pics absolutely outstanding. Keep posting and Ill keep drolling.:drool: 
Thanks,
B
:clap: :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot.  That means a lot.  The two t's your wanting are awesome.  The chromatus is really fun when they get bigger and you just cant beat a nice rosea.



bdprice1968 said:


> I love your pics.
> My wife will probably end up figuring out how to block this site from me after I tell her I've found two more T's that I want, LoL.
> Ive noticed the RCF's before and having seen yours That'll be #1 and the Nhandu Chromatus was stunning that will be my #2 new T to get. After I read up on them. Thanks for your pics absolutely outstanding. Keep posting and Ill keep drolling.:drool:
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

Scolopendra subscrutalis











Otostigmus astenus











Selenobrachys phillipinus






Scolopendra spinossima











Heterometrus sp. "Palawan Island"











Phlogiellus yamia


----------



## Draiman (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, the lighting on these is top class. The first picture of the _S. subcrustalis_ is quite stunning. 

I now need to improve my own lighting set-up.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 31, 2009)

Wayne these shots are absolutely fantastic!

wowwwwwwww @ the metallica foot pic, as well as the H. mac shot...

and 

Love love love the RCF F#4 close-ups ...


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks B.  It seems the new lighting method is working out pretty well.  I just need to keep practicing to make it better.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol.  No you dont.   Your pictures are phanominal.  I am using your lighting setup.   Thanks for the compliment though.



Draiman said:


> Wow, the lighting on these is top class. The first picture of the _S. subcrustalis_ is quite stunning.
> 
> I now need to improve my own lighting set-up.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have had several people asking how I keep my t's.  Here is how most of them are.  From large pokies to very tiny slings.  I get all of this from the container store.  If you dont have one locally you can access them online.

P Rufilata breeding project






Great for aboreals 











Extremely clear shoe boxes.

















My spider room


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool! Awesome pictures man.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Very cool! Awesome pictures man.


Thanks a lot man.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

The clear shoe boxes from the container store do not come with these clear hasps on the ends.  I hot glue them in place.  It takes about 30 seconds for each one.  I do both side and dont have any escapees.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Acanthoscurria Geniculata





















She get a big MM dubia for posing so well for me.  Right after she munched the roach she started kicking clouds of hair.  lol.  I still got the shots, ;P .


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are my gravid female grammostola sp rcf's.

Grammostola sp rcf 8.  She was not in the mood.


























Grammostola sp Rcf 7


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Aphonopelma sp payson






Grammostola sp north
















Grammostola sp rcf 6.  This girl was in horrible shape when I got her.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Grammostola sp rcf 9











Nhandu chromatus











nhandu coloratovillosus 2


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow nice macros man :clap: ! Keep'em coming!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

TiberiuSahly said:


> Wow nice macros man :clap: ! Keep'em coming!


Thanks.  I really like the way their coming out too.  I cant stop taking them.  lol


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 1, 2009)

OMG Wayne you are awesomeeeeeee

I am so jealoussssss

of your shelf display and your collection _and _your camera!!!

They look greattttt!!!

These are amazing shots, love those T-mohawks!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> OMG Wayne you are awesomeeeeeee
> 
> I am so jealoussssss
> 
> ...


lol.  Thanks B.  DFW tag is getting togethe this weekend.  You supise will be coming in the mail soon.  I'll keep you updated via pm.  Thanks fo the compliments.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

beautiful pics! I love your spider room and your shoebox enclosures!

Can't wait to get my RCF girl from you tomorrow!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Aphonopelma seemani






brachypelma vagans






Poecilotheria ornata 2











Poecilotheria Regalis communal
I know these pics aren't the best but it shows the numbers.  There are 10 of them living in a small acrylic cube.  So far all of them have molted without issue.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 2, 2009)

That ornata is beautiful.


----------



## Mad Drunx (Sep 2, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:  Awesome pic's,  Where do you get the hasp's.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks.  I dont remember the website but I order them online.  I'll pm you the link when I get home from work.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mad Drunx said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:  Awesome pic's,  Where do you get the hasp's.


Here is the link to the hasps.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/search.asp?search=hasp


----------



## JC50 (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice collection and some cool pictures.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

JC50 said:


> Very nice collection and some cool pictures.


Thanks a lot.  I love this hobby.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 4, 2009)

keep up the good work man  thanks for the lighting info!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> keep up the good work man  thanks for the lighting info!


Thanks man.  Your very welcome.  Really I cant take credit.  I got the info from Gavin(Draiman).


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

Megaphobema Robustum male
















Poecilotheria regalis male, out for new housing and a photo shoot.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

Freshly molted Nhandu Vulpinus
















Avicularia Metallica Sp Green 1st instar


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

Brachypelma Boehmei male.  I raised him from a spec.






Paraphysa Scrofa 2nd instar.  This little guy/girl is a spec.






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






euathlus sp red


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 8, 2009)

Love these new flicks!!

The avatar rocks (robustum)!! That close-up is sickkk

And the new Avic babies are absolutely adorable!! So cute..

Your set-up is really fantastic, lighting and all..


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 8, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> Love these new flicks!!
> 
> The avatar rocks (robustum)!! That close-up is sickkk
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot B.  I always love the input.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Poecilotheria ornata #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


male...                       .


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 9, 2009)

Great pictures as always!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Sep 9, 2009)

I love your picture thread! It's one of my favorites. I look at it often!

Those baby avics are cuuuuute!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'm currently looking for some new species to photograph.

Thanks Spyder1.0 for sexing my ornata.  I agree it is male.


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 9, 2009)

love ur pics some good T's there i have a Euathlus Sp. (Chilean Flame) ive had 6 of em now for about a year now and there still slings whats going wrong any tips man


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 9, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> love ur pics some good T's there i have a Euathlus Sp. (Chilean Flame) ive had 6 of em now for about a year now and there still slings whats going wrong any tips man


They grow extremely slow.  I have two females that haven't eaten in almost 6 months.  My guess is they are just like a rosea, very slow metabolism.  How big are yours?


----------



## pearson340 (Sep 9, 2009)

well 2 of them are just turning into there colors now but the other 4 arent even pass sling molted once in like 6 month really slow i had em given to me when i got my bohemi so i couldnt complain lol


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 9, 2009)

pearson340 said:


> well 2 of them are just turning into there colors now but the other 4 arent even pass sling molted once in like 6 month really slow i had em given to me when i got my bohemi so i couldnt complain lol


Thats awesome.  Freebies are always welcome!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Here is what I re-housed today.*

Poecilotheria Metallica.  Boy or girl?  Its about 2 inches.
















Psalmopoeus Irminia 3






Psalmopoeus cambridgei


----------



## Draiman (Sep 9, 2009)

I can say with certainty that the metallica is female.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 9, 2009)

Draiman said:


> I can say with certainty that the metallica is female.


SWEET!  Thanks man.  Thats what I thought too.  When I uploaded the pic on the computer I smiled really big.  I got so lucky because I only bought 1.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 17, 2009)

Freshly molted Nhandu Chromatus female






Freshly molted Brachypelma Emilia female






Aphonopelma Seemani






My only centipede.  I cant remember what species.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 17, 2009)

Paraphysa scrofa female











Freshly molted brachypelma albopilosum female


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I have an albopilsum too. Only had him about 2 years and he already penultimate. I got him when he was about 3 inches.

They are awesome Ts, but the hairs kill me.

Your emelia is exceptionally gorgeous as is the scrofa!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments its much appreciated.  I have been pretty fortunate to not of suffered much from the hairs.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Pedes*

These pedes belong to German Shepard (Marty).  These are the better pics that were taken today.  I'm not very happy with them but they will work until I can get some better ones.  Enjoy.





































Last but definately not least, his beautiful Avicularia Amazonica.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 30, 2009)

Avicularia amazonica Manaus - Beauty !! How big she?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Avicularia amazonica Manaus - Beauty !! How big she?


About 5 inches.  She is even more beautiful in person.


----------



## HaploFool (Sep 30, 2009)

Love the setup pics and the Grammastola Red Phas pics are just stunning!! :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

HaploFool said:


> Love the setup pics and the Grammastola Red Phas pics are just stunning!! :clap:


Thanks Jason.


----------



## Koh_ (Sep 30, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> These pedes belong to German Shepard (Marty).  These are the better pics that were taken today.  I'm not very happy with them but they will work until I can get some better ones.  Enjoy.


Gotta love this shot.!:worship:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> Gotta love this shot.!:worship:


Thanks.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 30, 2009)

Koh_ said:


> Gotta love this shot.!:worship:



x2 !! And I don't even do pedes! LOL
Great shot!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

Miss Bianca said:


> x2 !! And I don't even do pedes! LOL
> Great shot!


Thanks Bianca.  The Avicularia metallica's molted into second instar today.  here are a few of the pics.  They are AWESOME!  They are about an inch, bigger then I expected.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Avicularia metallica sp green 2nd instar*


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Avicularia metallica sp green 2nd instar*

Avicularia metallica sp green molting into 2nd instar.


----------



## ranchulas (Oct 1, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to snag some. Very cool pictures!!!!:clap: :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 2, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to snag some. Very cool pictures!!!!:clap: :clap:


Thanks Jeff.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very awesome how they are all doing it at the same time!


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 3, 2009)

Got any pics of the mamma Avic. sp "metallic green"


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 3, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Got any pics of the mamma Avic. sp "metallic green"


Sure do.












Avicularia Metallica sp green, male on the left and female on the left.


----------



## J.huff23 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats a nice looking avic.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 3, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Thats a nice looking avic.


Thanks, I think so too.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 4, 2009)

so jealous =)


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 5, 2009)

*New lighting setup*

Brachypelma Emilia female






Nhandu Chromatus






P Ornata Juvie






Paraphysa Scrofa female.






Brachypelma Smithi juvie female






Grammostola rosea juvie male











Brachypelma Boehmei subadult male






Brachypelma Vagans female


----------



## ranchulas (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice!! I love the scrofa!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 5, 2009)

nice b. Emelia, I really have to get ahold of one of those cuties.


----------



## Agent Jones (Oct 5, 2009)

I have Brachy envy! I'd give my right leg for a boehmei at this point.

and that's what it'd have to be, since I have zero dollars


----------



## Drachenjager (Oct 5, 2009)

Agent Jones said:


> I have Brachy envy! I'd give my right leg for a boehmei at this point.
> 
> and that's what it'd have to be, since I have zero dollars


all it would take is money , and you could keep your leg lol


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys.  Here are a couple more.

Grammostola sp rcf 8


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 12, 2009)

Aphonopelma seemani











Grammostola Sp North






Grammostola Rosea
















Paraphysa Scrofa


----------



## ranchulas (Oct 12, 2009)

The new setup is awesome!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 13, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> The new setup is awesome!


Thanks Jeff.  I think its working out nicely.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Brachypelma Emilia abdomen






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens
















Acanthoscurria geniculata male in bad need of a molt






nhandu coloratovilosus






Unknown T.  Any help identifying would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 13, 2009)

sick shots of the lings molting!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 13, 2009)

seanbond said:


> sick shots of the lings molting!!


Thanks..........


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

Some of my baby t's.

pamphobeteus nigricolor











Avicularia versicolor











Avicularia versicolor 2nd instar






Poecilotheria ornata






Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Oct 14, 2009)

That Versi Pic Looks Awsome!!!:drool: 
-i still have the one we traded,and it's almost 2inches now.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 14, 2009)

Uh, I want a Pamphobeteus so bad!  How many of those do you have?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

bgbT said:


> That Versi Pic Looks Awsome!!!:drool:
> -i still have the one we traded,and it's almost 2inches now.


Thanks Blake.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> Uh, I want a Pamphobeteus so bad!  How many of those do you have?


Just the one.  I'm not really big into the species.


----------



## jayefbe (Oct 14, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Just the one.  I'm not really big into the species.


I'm totally hooked on all of the Pamphobeteus right now, and I tend to lean more towards arboreals.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

jayefbe said:


> I'm totally hooked on all of the Pamphobeteus right now, and I tend to lean more towards arboreals.


I have been on a real aboreal kick here lately too.  Its just really hard to photograph them.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 14, 2009)

Some more of my babies.

Paraphysa scrofa






lasiodora difficilis






A few of the pedes I have.











And last but not least my Acanthoscurria geniculata.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 25, 2009)

A butterfly that I took a pic of while I was on vacation.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 25, 2009)

Wonderful shots!!!!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ariel said:


> Wonderful shots!!!!


Thank you Ariel.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow all you photos are awesome... Love the G. rosea RCF.. They are beautiful


----------



## biomarine2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Wow all you photos are awesome... Love the G. rosea RCF.. They are beautiful


Thank you very much.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is a wild lizard I came across while on vacation.  He was checking out the wonderful view.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice POV on the lizard!

Regards!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 4, 2009)

TiberiuSahly said:


> Nice POV on the lizard!
> 
> Regards!


Thanks

Pamphobeteus nigricolor 2 weeks post molt.






Avicularia versicolor female


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you need to borrow my MM Versicolor "Free of charge-studding" for that Versi girl ?
My Girl is gonna eat him soon, I know it! 

Anyways, Thanx 4 Everything.....You have been very generous in our dealings.....Thanx so much! 

Jason


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

dullfang said:


> Do you need to borrow my MM Versicolor "Free of charge-studding" for that Versi girl ?
> My Girl is gonna eat him soon, I know it!
> 
> Anyways, Thanx 4 Everything.....You have been very generous in our dealings.....Thanx so much!
> ...


Thanks Jason.  I'm not entirely sure if my girl is ready.  She is only about 3 1/2 inches.  I'm also not sure how big they get.  How big is your male?


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 5, 2009)

*MM Versi size*

Mine is about 4 1/2" or so........Large Girl is 5"+

I have Another fresh small one, however he has bred a small girl 4" almost...

And, I wasn't gonna send him to anyone........But, I'd make an exception for ya.............Larger MM will do job just as well though.........................Jason

P.S. - I hope she molts soon, if it's been awhile....  LMK


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

dullfang said:


> Mine is about 4 1/2" or so........Large Girl is 5"+
> 
> I have Another fresh small one, however he has bred a small girl 4" almost...
> 
> ...


She did molt pretty rescent but I didn't document it because I wasn't planning on breeding her.  If you want to send him my way I gurantee you I will find a female to breed him with if she isn't interested.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nhandu vulpinus = Nhandu tripepii 











Grammostola Pulchra 6






Avicularia metallica sp green #4 and dad.






Their new babies molted into second instar today.


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 5, 2009)

*O.k.   I have your shippin' info.........*

I'll send him after this weekend..........Moisten her up extra today, And please clean/refresh her environment, incase she makes sack quickly...Also slanted cork-bark, I feel helps Avics be extra comfortable. You have had more success than I, though...
I'll send you smaller boy -and- loan out Larger MM to members.
Enjoy!

Versi's are my Long-term breeding goal.......I had My 1st, first-instars yesterday and today! Of {smile} Avic.Avics!  I am not far Away!          Neither are you!   Good Luck!   -J


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 5, 2009)

Grammostola sp rcf 8











Pamphobeteus Nigricolor






Aphonopelma Seemani


----------



## ranchulas (Nov 6, 2009)

What can I say....Love the Pulchra man!LOL Great Shots....


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Jeff.

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






MM Grammostola Rosea 






Grammostola sp rcf 9


----------



## ranchulas (Nov 10, 2009)

That RCF still trips me out with how orange she is???


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 10, 2009)

ranchulas said:


> That RCF still trips me out with how orange she is???


I know its so weird.  I'm really curious to see what she looks like after a molt.


----------



## yltanisaac (Nov 10, 2009)

I am so glad that i find another good pics thread.

I really love the GBB. Great pets, Great shots, Great passion. Keep it up.

I will subscribing


----------



## yltanisaac (Nov 10, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Brachypelma Emilia abdomen
> Unknown T.  Any help identifying would be greatly appreciated.


Holothele incei? or some Holothele sp?
http://www.spidy.goliathus.com/english/holothele-incei-id292.html






 Female





male


----------



## LovePets (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think this is a holothele sp.,and def not holothele incei.
BTW,tou have very nice Ts.


----------



## sharpfang (Nov 10, 2009)

*"I love Pets too....Only when it's really cold"-J.Carrey*

Your English and typing is better then alot of Americans....LOL 

He does have great T's, and camera equipment....:clap: 

Jason


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'm not too sure its incei either, although it was a good guess.  She is pretty large.  Probably a good 5 inches leg span.  She finally went into premolt after a long 7 months of premolt and fasting.  I'll be sure to post pics right after she molts.  I cant wait to see what she turns out to look like.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 10, 2009)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens






grammostola sp north







Grammostola pulchripes











Brachypelma boehmei
















brachypelma albopilosum


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Older pics that I like.*

I may of posted some of these before.  Sorry if I have, I really like these.

Green bottle blue male






Avicularia versicolor






Nhandu chromatus urticating hair.






Blue fang






Avicularia metallica sp green female


----------



## ranchulas (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the versicolor and metallica!


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Nov 16, 2009)

I've been spending a lot of time lurking on this forum before joining. I've spent way too long stalking your T's in this thread  . Your photography skills are almost as wonderful as the individuals in your collection! I envy your lens!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

varanus dwarfus said:


> I've been spending a lot of time lurking on this forum before joining. I've spent way too long stalking your T's in this thread  . Your photography skills are almost as wonderful as the individuals in your collection! I envy your lens!


Thanks a lot.  Welcome to the board.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poecilotheria fasciata female






Psalmopoeus cambridgei






Avicularia sp amizonica






Acanthoscurria chacoana


----------



## LovePets (Nov 18, 2009)

You have an awesome lighting! :clap: :clap:
And awesome species.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 18, 2009)

The cambridgei shot is awesome. Your amazonica is big and beautiful. Female i presume?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 18, 2009)

LovePets said:


> You have an awesome lighting! :clap: :clap:
> And awesome species.


Thank you.  I have a lot more aboreals but they are hard to photograph.  I'm trying to get them in my thread.



TiberiuSahly said:


> The cambridgei shot is awesome. Your amazonica is big and beautiful. Female i presume?


I believe she is female.  I took some sexing pics but they didn't turn out too good.  After she molts i'll know for sure.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

Here are some shots I took on my vacation.  I know they aren't t's but I liked them, I hope you do too.


----------



## The Spider Faery (Nov 26, 2009)

> Here are some shots I took on my vacation.


Where was your vacation?



> I know they aren't t's but I liked them, I hope you do too.


I like them alot!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 26, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> Where was your vacation?
> 
> I like them alot!


Thank you very much.  It was in New Braunfels, Tx.  Everything was very green and beautiful because its rained so much this year.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Nov 27, 2009)

Fantastic views and pics!
Regards!


----------



## Teal (Nov 27, 2009)

*That place is gorgeous! Amazing photos  *


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the very kind words.  Here are a few more.

Phormictopus cancerides











Thrixopelma sp chilean chestnut finally molted and turned out stunning!


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 29, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Here are some shots I took on my vacation.  I know they aren't t's but I liked them, I hope you do too.


This one is my favorite. What an amazing site!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

hellraizor said:


> This one is my favorite. What an amazing site!


Thanks.  It was very beautiful.


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2009)

*I looove the colours on that T! Gorgeous! How big is s/he? *


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I looove the colours on that T! Gorgeous! How big is s/he? *


She is about 5 inches.  She looked totally different prior to molting.  Here is a pic of her before this last molt.


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2009)

*Still gorgeous! The markings on the carapace are really neat!
It looks terrestrial? Was she hard to get ahold of? I really like her! *


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Still gorgeous! The markings on the carapace are really neat!
> It looks terrestrial? Was she hard to get ahold of? I really like her! *


Believe it or not I got her from someone on a trade as a freebie.  I know, crazy right.  I dont know much about her, other then she is a Thrixopelma sp.


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2009)

*Nice!! I'll have to look into Thrixopelma.. it sounds familiar, so I'm thinkin there's another T from that genus that I liked too *


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Nice!! I'll have to look into Thrixopelma.. it sounds familiar, so I'm thinkin there's another T from that genus that I liked too *


Thrixopelma okerti is pretty high up on my list of wants.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here are a couple of links to the items in I use to shoot my pics for those that have asked.  I got my lights at lowes and the light box at wolf camera.  If you dont have them where you live, you can order all of it online.  

Utilitech 500-Watt Portable Work Light
Utilitech 65-Watt Heavy-Duty Fluorescent Worklight
Quantaray E-Box Portable Photo Studio


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Thrixopelma okerti is pretty high up on my list of wants.


*

Yup, that's the one I've heard of... lovely lil T! *


----------



## biomarine2000 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is a pede I got from my buddy Ranchulas (Jeff).  Its still just a very small baby.
















Paraphysa Parvula female






Megephobema Robustum male











Poecilotheria Rufilata


----------



## Teal (Nov 30, 2009)

*Adorable pede! 

Rufis are my favourite pokie... absolutely gorgeous! *


----------



## The Spider Faery (Dec 1, 2009)

Whoa nice rufilata!


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 1, 2009)

Pede pictures are awesome!!!!


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 1, 2009)

What do you do about color correction with your lighting?


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

varanus dwarfus said:


> What do you do about color correction with your lighting?


I have to tweak the color with adobe photoshop.  I get a lot of yellow from the halogen and red from the substrate.  It doesn't take much tweaking.  I just started to use photoshop lately for the color correction.  I think it makes them look more natural if I dont overdue the saturation.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> Whoa nice rufilata!


Thanks, I have 3 that are huge.  I'm hoping to get sacs out of them very soon.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 1, 2009)

That's my ongoing battle right now as well. With the halogen lighting I get very gold photos and with fluorescent I'm getting a lot of green. There are some good daylight balanced cool lights these days but they will run you about $30 a pop and aren't even remotely as bright as what you have (and you know the drawbacks with less light).

I picked up a 5300k tube for my my monitors but they are going to have to let me borrow it for a little bit as I plan to try using it with some T photography and see if it actually puts out near 5300k (very close to daylight balanced). The bulb was cheap but probably won't put out much light either.

A lot of DSLRs are pretty smart when it comes to tungsten and fluorescent lighting (I don't believe mine is but I haven't fiddled with it much yet). Seems like you have post processing nailed down pretty well. Looks like most of your colors are quite accurate (especially battling w/ 500W of halogen!).


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 1, 2009)

varanus dwarfus said:


> Seems like you have post processing nailed down pretty well. Looks like most of your colors are quite accurate (especially battling w/ 500W of halogen!).


Thanks, I've been wondering what everyone else thought about the newly fixed images.  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 1, 2009)

That's one cool looking pede.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 1, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Thanks, I've been wondering what everyone else thought about the newly fixed images.  What kind of camera are you using?


Right now I'm shooting with an old Minolta 5d and the basic external flash (3600hsd). Next week some time I should be receiving a Canon 50d w/ the ex 580 flash. I tapped myself out for camera gear this year so unfortunately I won't have a true macro lens for it (I have a macro filter in the mean time).


----------



## biomarine2000 (Dec 2, 2009)

varanus dwarfus said:


> Right now I'm shooting with an old Minolta 5d and the basic external flash (3600hsd). Next week some time I should be receiving a Canon 50d w/ the ex 580 flash. I tapped myself out for camera gear this year so unfortunately I won't have a true macro lens for it (I have a macro filter in the mean time).


Very nice.  Do you have a pic thread up yet?


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 2, 2009)

I do but it isn't pretty right now. I need to get some better lighting and more space. I'm hoping once I finish some other projects I'll have time and money to set something up for photographs.


----------



## vlervatron (Jan 23, 2010)

Probably the best picture thread I have seen yet. Well done!:clap:


----------



## XEightLegsX (Jan 23, 2010)

Please , please , PLEASE tell me what camera you are using...I am thinking about buying a Nikon D90 and i was just wondering what you were using before i buy one.


Thanks. you pics are AW-SOME!:clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 24, 2010)

vlervatron said:


> Probably the best picture thread I have seen yet. Well done!:clap:


Thank you so much.  



XEightLegsX said:


> Please , please , PLEASE tell me what camera you are using...I am thinking about buying a Nikon D90 and i was just wondering what you were using before i buy one.
> 
> Thanks. you pics are AW-SOME!:clap:


I use a Canon rebel XSI.  I mainly use the lense that came with the camera and a 100mm canon macro lense for the tiny t's and close ups.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Spiderman carving*

This is a carving made by Vlervatron on tarantulas us.  All I can say is that I'm extremely impressed and happy about how it came out.  He is a very tallented artist.


----------



## Teal (Feb 3, 2010)

*That is awesome! *


----------



## Dinho (Feb 5, 2010)

You have very impresiv collection.
I love yours T's.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 5, 2010)

Teal said:


> *That is awesome! *


I'm going to try and make a wood carving of my own with his help Monday.  I cant wait!



Dinho said:


> You have very impresiv collection.
> I love yours T's.


Thank you.  I have many more that are harder species to photograph.  I just dont know how to get them to cooperate or i'd post pics of them.  I'm still trying though.  Mostly Pokies and Taps.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Paraphysa Scrofa


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thrixapelma sp


----------



## biomarine2000 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tapinauchenius sp 






Grammostola rosea






Paraphysa Pavula






P Miranda






Unknown Pede


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 11, 2010)

S Philippines (I think thats how you spell it.)






acanthoscurria geniculata male molting
















And of course my favorite girl, my Grammostola Rosea


----------



## Mack&Cass (Mar 11, 2010)

Great Ts!

And I think it's S. philippinus 

Cass


----------



## endoflove (Mar 11, 2010)

Great pics... only one problem.... u need more T's


----------



## Draiman (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice shots, lovely lighting as usual!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

endoflove said:


> Great pics... only one problem.... u need more T's


Thanks everyone for the comments.  Trust me I have 100's of tarantulas.  Some are not the most photogenic.  I'm still not sure how Gavin photographs the pokies like he does.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 18, 2010)

Paraphysa Pavula






acanthoscurria juruenicola






pamphobeteus platyomma


----------



## VinceG (May 18, 2010)

Nice shot of the Paraphysa here! :clap:
Nice pictures!


----------



## seanbond (May 18, 2010)

nice spidas!!


----------



## Dinho (May 19, 2010)

Grat pics 
What kind of camera do you use??


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I use a Canon xsi.


----------



## crawltech (May 19, 2010)

also lovin the paraphysa!.....nice pics Bio!


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 22, 2010)

Here is a link to some pics I  took at the fort worth zoo in Texas. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=180980


----------



## Big B (May 22, 2010)

Wow great photo's and good looking T's. :clap:


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jul 13, 2010)

My RCF that was in terrible shape when I bought her molted last night and regenerated her missing leg.  Its still not completely normal but it sure is better then when I got her.  

Here is the link to what she looked like before.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 13, 2010)

biomarine2000 said:


> My RCF that was in terrible shape when I bought her molted last night and regenerated her missing leg.  Its still not completely normal but it sure is better then when I got her.
> 
> Here is the link to what she looked like before.


Wow, just read through that thread.
What a huge difference!


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't posted in a long time because I was out of the hobby for a while unwillingly.  Now I'm back and have some awesome stuff on the way.  Here is a teaser until I get my new stuff in.  Sorry the picture is so large, photobucket just isn't cooperating.  I'm out of practice.


----------



## web eviction (Jan 7, 2011)

Absolutely amazing pics man !


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 9, 2011)

web eviction said:


> Absolutely amazing pics man !


Thank you so much.  

Here is another one of my rosea.  The only difference is there is no editing at all.  This is some new lighting I picked up.  Let me know what you guys think.

BTW I get all my new stuff Tuesday.  I can't wait!

Grammostola Rosea


----------



## crawltech (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice rosea shot, Bio!....lookin forward to see your new additions!


----------



## radjess331 (Jan 10, 2011)

absolutely awesome pictures, i wish i could take pics like that but with my lame digital everything comes out.. yellow-orangish if its up close.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 10, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice rosea shot, Bio!....lookin forward to see your new additions!


Thanks.  I'm really anxious to get them.



radjess331 said:


> absolutely awesome pictures, i wish i could take pics like that but with my lame digital everything comes out.. yellow-orangish if its up close.


Thanks.  It takes some practice with different light to get the desired effect.

Here is a Brachypelma Albiceps I hung onto while I was away.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are two of my new additions.  I have some really cool t's I want to photograph but they are really fast.


----------



## VinceG (Jan 19, 2011)

I love this thread! Nice pictures and awesome collection! Keep them coming!


----------



## Leviticus (Jan 19, 2011)

I want more Bio, what are the other additions.


----------

